# Sigma 70-200mm f2.8 or Nikon 80-200mm f2.8?



## ultimadrift (Apr 20, 2011)

Both of these lenses are around the same price. Which one would be a better choice? Old Nikon seems to have a faster AF. However Sigma has 10mm on the wider end. Not sure which one to pick


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 20, 2011)

I love my 80-200 2.8, but i have not used the sigma..  Still, Nikon lenses hold their value more than third party lenses.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 20, 2011)

neither is amazing, i'd spring for a 300 f/4 instead.


----------



## ultimadrift (Apr 21, 2011)

Troll? Other lenses more versatile


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2011)

The 10 mm difference between 70 mm and 80 mm is about a step. What would you be using the lens for?

Which Nikon 80-200 mm f/2.8? The *AF 80-200 mm f/2.8D* 2-ring? The *AF-S 80-200 mm f/2.8G* 2-ring? The *AF 80-200 mm f/2.8D* push/pull?

All 3 have quite good optical quality, but there are quite a few good used examples of the *Nikon* *AF-S 70-200 mm f/2.8G VRI* that can be had for not much more $$$'s.


----------



## ultimadrift (Apr 21, 2011)

Ive only found the AF 80-200 f2.8D. Can't seem to find the VR1 anywhere


----------



## mjbine (Apr 26, 2011)

I have the nikon 80-200mm f2.8 and love it.  Use it mostly for gymnastics and karate photographs.


----------



## KmH (Apr 26, 2011)

ultimadrift said:


> Ive only found the AF 80-200 f2.8D. Can't seem to find the VR1 anywhere


You're right! I can't either!  :scratch:


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 26, 2011)

ultimadrift said:


> Ive only found the AF 80-200 f2.8D. Can't seem to find the VR1 anywhere



I didn't think the 80 to 200 had VR period. Are you thinking of the 70-200 VR1, the first version of this lens? I have been debating this whole scenario as well, the VRII 70 to 200 is soooo expensive and sooo frucking heavy. Not really sure what I am going to do. Then there is the slight chance the sigma wont work on my D700. Maybe I should just stick to buying primes. Keep the debate rolling on this lol.


----------



## flea77 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have used a 80-200 2.8D two ring for quite some time, and played with the sigma 70-200 as I was thinking of buying it instead. The Nikon does hold it's value better but I was more concerned with sharpness (Nikon wins) and build quality (Nikon wins again). Now I am not really knocking the siggy, it was a great lens, but when I can get a slightly better lens for the same money that will also hold it's value better, that was a no brainer for me. No problems at all, no regrets at all, love the lens.

Now in all fairness, I use the 80-200 less now that I have a 120-300 2.8 siggy, the 80-200 goes inside and for events, the 120-300 is all I use for sports at any distance, and then I could always put on the 1.4x Kenko for a 168-420 f4, and with crop that gets me to 630mm at f4, heh.

Allan


----------



## Bynx (Apr 27, 2011)

I have two lenses by Sigma -- 28mm Aspherical 1:1.8D EX DG and a 28mm to 300mm Aspherical IF. They are around 10 years old and both work fine with the new D7000. The D7000 keeps its all its auto features as well as focus. So I would imagine your Sigma will work with your D700.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the Sigma 70-200 2.8 and love it!!!!!


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 27, 2011)

iam in the same boat right now wondering if i should pick up a used sigma 70-200 2.8 for about 650 used (they pop up for that much quite often) or a used 80-200 2.8 nikon for 1000, If i purchase the sigma i can get the new 50 1.8 thats coming out or possibly a 3rd flash.... or i can just get the nikon. Iam not quite sure what i should do, i've even considered just buying a d7000 and buying an AF 80-200 and an Af 50 1.8, its a pretty good option also my 2 flashes would kinda act as 3 as there is CLS available which my d5000 doesnt have...


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have the nikon 80-200mm af-s, it's an awesome lens--better optically then the newer 70-200mm vr1.

You can get deals on this lens if you try, I got mine for around $500, which was a steal, but vie seen others go for 800 or less.


----------



## Markw (Apr 28, 2011)

Id LOVE to find an AF-s 80-200/2.8 for around $500!  I paid that for my 80-200/2.8D.  About the Sigma, I've seen wonderful examples taken with it, and I'm sure it will live up to your standards.  You will also get HSM/II, which is super nice to have as the torque on the 80-200/2.8D is quite noisy when it first engages.  I'd look for the DxO charts for both, compare them, and choose from there if image quality is what you're looking for.  Anything other than sharpness can be adjusted in PP (or in camera settings, really)..but I can't see anything really being an issue with either.  Obviously, the 80-200/2.8 will be worth more in 10 years, or 30 years, or 70 years because it _will_ last that long, but it's really just a personal choice if that extra money will be worth it, or if you would just need another month or so of savings for whatever magnificent lens the come out with next to replace the 70-200s.  

I own the 80-200/2.8D and I love it.  The picture quality is immaculate and I really don't have anything to complain about besides the weight, but that's only because it is of such high quality (and fully metal).  It's really a personal choice.  Sigma also offers a 70-200/2.8 HSM OS I believe.  I don't know the price point on this, but I'm sure it is quite promising as well.  If the 70-200/2.8 HSM OS has as good picture quality as the 80-200/2.8D (It probably comes negligably close), I would sacrifice the extra $200 in 20 years for the HSM and OS today.

Mark


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 28, 2011)

Markw said:


> Id LOVE to find an AF-s 80-200/2.8 for around $500!  I paid that for my 80-200/2.8D.



The trick to snagging great deals online is to find auctions where people are bundling expensive items together.  For example: I bought my 80-200mm af-s in an auction that also included an F5--it was advertised as "F5 with lens." I paid around $850 for both, but was able to sell the mint F5 for $385. 

Using this method I've been able to purchase a lot of equipment that I could have never afforded otherwise. 

I also suggest finding some pawn shop resellers that have a policy of no returns--the lack of returns really drives down the price, but pawn shops don't buy any inventory without inspecting them first.  Also, ebay will protect you if they advertise it as working and it arrives broken--the return policy only really relates to returns of working items (unless it was advertised as "for parts").


----------



## andrewleephoto (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the sigma 70-200 and it's really fast and quiet at focusing. I don't think they're that much different in the real world though, but I'm pretty sure I got lucky and got a really good copy so my review may be a bit biased.


----------



## Markw (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm..not such a great idea to bring back a thread 6 months old.  Especially if you're not the OP.  But good to hear!

Mark


----------



## andrewleephoto (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh This was towards the top so I thought it would me new... Stupid me


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the sigma 70-200 HSMII and focusing speed is FAST and motor is silent. 

the 80-200 will probably focus as fast but on the pro bodys since focus motor on upper end are faster.


----------

